# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  جولة الكاميرا فيديو - ما بعد العاصفة الثلجية

## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أجمل ما في العواصف الثلجية هو اليوم الذي يليها 
غالبا بتكون الشمس ساطعة مع انخفاض درجة الحرارة بحيث لا يتيح للثلج ان يذوب
والشجر بيكون عامل زي الثريا الكرستال لان الماء بيتجمد عليه وانعكاسه في ضوء الشمس بيخليه يضوى زى الكرستال
طبعا تلاحظوا كميات الثلج التي تم كسحها من بحر الطريق وازاحتها الى الجانبين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...er+storm&hl=en

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك يا اوشا بجد تحفه والتصوير جميل جدا 
وسبحان الله على الشجر الميه متجمده على الاغصان وشبه الكريستال 
 :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

عجبتني قوي... فعلا تأثير أشعة الشمس وانعاكسها على التلج بيدي منظر جميل جدا.
تسلم الأيادي يا رشا.

----------


## osha

> تسلم ايدك يا اوشا بجد تحفه والتصوير جميل جدا 
> وسبحان الله على الشجر الميه متجمده على الاغصان وشبه الكريستال


الله يسلمك يا زيزو 
خسارة التلج ابتدا يسيح وخلاص الكريتسال كله وقع يازيزو :Huh:  
شكرا على مرورك يا زيزو

----------


## osha

> عجبتني قوي... فعلا تأثير أشعة الشمس وانعاكسها على التلج بيدي منظر جميل جدا.
> تسلم الأيادي يا رشا.


وكان على الحقيقة احلى واحلى يا حنان - ياريتكم كنتم معايا 
الله يسلمك يا حنان

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*انا شفت الحاجات دى فى فيلم اجنبى  ابيض واسود 
جو ينفع للمغامرات  

مفيش احسن من الربيع  

شكرا اخت osha على الفيديو

*

----------


## osha

> *انا شفت الحاجات دى فى فيلم اجنبى  ابيض واسود 
> جو ينفع للمغامرات  
> 
> مفيش احسن من الربيع  
> 
> شكرا اخت osha على الفيديو
> 
> *


تخيل بقى الجو دا لمدة 300 ميل كنا مضطرين نمشيهم وكانت بدايتهم الفيديو دا  :Helpsmilie2:  
وبرغم حب الناس للربيع الا انه يأتي في ذيل قائمة الاوقات المفضلة لي في السنة والتي على رأسها يأتي الخريف الرائع :good:  
نورت الموضوع اخي سيف واعتذر عن التأخير في الرد

----------


## mohamed salama

بصراحه اول مره اشوف عاصفه ثلجيه شكلها جميييل جدا     جدا

----------


## osha

> بصراحه اول مره اشوف عاصفه ثلجيه شكلها جميييل جدا     جدا


خلاص يا محمد
اعتبر ان كل عاصفة ثلجية هنا ليك نصيب فيها بالفيديو  :good:  
نورت الموضوع واهلا بيك معانا في المنتدى وان شاء الله تستمتع معانا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جميل أوى الفيديو يا أوشا 
تصويرك رائع والله بجد
عارفة أنا نفسى أروح مكان فى جليد كده
نفسى أجرب الجو ده وأكيد حيكون جو ممتع أوى

----------


## osha

> جميل أوى الفيديو يا أوشا 
> تصويرك رائع والله بجد
> عارفة أنا نفسى أروح مكان فى جليد كده
> نفسى أجرب الجو ده وأكيد حيكون جو ممتع أوى


والله يا ميموكان نفسي طول عمري في الجو دا 
هو ممتع جدا بس في نفس الوقت في منتهى الخطورة خاصة بعد ذوبان الثلج - بالليل درجة الحرارة بتنزل تحت الصفر وبالتالي الميه اللي نتجت من ذوبان الثلج بتجمد وسطحها بيكون زلق للغاية وياويلي لو مخدتش بالي واتزحلقت عليها او لو سقت العربية وفرملت مرة واحدة...
عامة يا ميمو هو الثلج شكله رائع بالفعل واعتبر نفسك معزوم في  اي عاصفة جليدية عندنا .... :good:  
شكرا لك على المرور

----------


## saladino

روعة يااوشا

----------


## osha

أي خدمة يا صلادينو

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل التصوير يا اوشا
تحياتى 
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## osha

ربنا يخليك يا عمرو وشكرا على المرور

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية osha

سلمتِ وسلمت يداك .....
تصوير رائع للجولتين العاصفة ومابعد العاصفة ......
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## osha

> *الأخت الغالية osha
> 
> سلمتِ وسلمت يداك .....
> تصوير رائع للجولتين العاصفة ومابعد العاصفة ......
> لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


اهلا بيك يا ليلة عشق
الله يسلمك وانا سعيدة انهم عجبوك
انتظري المزيد قريب :2:

----------


## east2317

شكراااا على التصوير

----------


## osha

> شكراااا على التصوير


شكرا على المرور

----------


## محمد نديم

الله

جميلة يا أوشا 
شكرا ليكي ولصورك الرائعة

نديم

----------


## mohamed salama

> خلاص يا محمد
> اعتبر ان كل عاصفة ثلجية هنا ليك نصيب فيها بالفيديو  
> نورت الموضوع واهلا بيك معانا في المنتدى وان شاء الله تستمتع معانا




بس تشلى نصيبى لغايه الصيف

----------


## osha

> الله
> 
> جميلة يا أوشا 
> شكرا ليكي ولصورك الرائعة
> 
> نديم


ايوه هي جميلة فعلا 
عارف حاليا برضه التلج نازل وشكله روعه صورت له صورة وان شاء الله انزلها 

شكرا على مرورك الكريم

----------


## osha

> بس تشلى نصيبى لغايه الصيف


ياسلام بس كده 
خلاص اعتبر من اول يونيو كل اسبوع حمولة تلج هههههه
نورت الموضوع تاني

----------


## بنت شهريار

راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا اوش اوش
ياسلام على المناظر الخطيرة دى 
بجد تسلم ايدك اوشا
ارق تحياتى

----------


## osha

> راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا اوش اوش
> ياسلام على المناظر الخطيرة دى 
> بجد تسلم ايدك اوشا
> ارق تحياتى


الله يسلمك يابيرو 
سعيدة انهم عجبوك 
انا محتاجة اتفرج عليهم اليومين دول لان الحرارة عليت والرطوبة بقت شنييييعة :M:

----------


## عصام كابو

*تسلم ايدك يا رشا

بجد مناظر رائعة
*

----------


## osha

> *تسلم ايدك يا رشا
> 
> بجد مناظر رائعة
> *


الله يسلمك يادكتور عصام

وشكرا على مرورك وان شاء الله انتظروا فيديو الربيع قريبا

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
سلمت يداكِ ياأوشا تصوير جميل 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
اوشا 
الف مبروك الفوز باوسكار ابناء مصر 2007
مع اطيب امنياتنا لك بدوام النجاح والتوفيق 



قاعة مليانه صور هايلة

بكاميرا فيديو او كاميرا عادية

لقطات معظمها نادرة

وكلها صعبة وكمان فنية

مطر نازل بنوة فى اسكندرية

وغيرها من حياتنا اليومية

وفاز بأوسكار القاعة

موضوع

جولة الكاميرا فيديو ــ ما بعد العاصفة الثلجية

صور روعة وجميلة 

وكأنك شايفها قدامك طبيعية

والفايزة الرائعة 

اوشـــــــــا

صاحبة المواضيع المميزة

والكلمة ثابتة زى الكاميرا مش مهزوزة

الف الف مبروك ولولى معاكى

والجايزة أحلى هدية

مع تحيتــــــــــــــــى


قيثارة

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="15 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف الف مبروك يا أوشتي علي الأوسكار



ربنا يوفقك يا رب و دايما نيجي نبارك لك 

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألف شكر للجنة الاوسكار على تقديرها لموضوعي ومنحه الاوسكار عن هذه القاعة 
مجهود كبير من الجميع
كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## osha

> [frame="15 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الف الف مبروك يا أوشتي علي الأوسكار
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يوفقك يا رب و دايما نيجي نبارك لك 
> 
> دمتِ بكل خير
> ...



بوكي حبيبة قلبي هنا 
يافرحتي يافرحتي  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 
الله يبارك فيك ويهني ايامك كلها

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا أوشــــا  







ان الحب سيصبح يوماً أجمل وشم للأكفان
والموت سيصبح عرساً ينسينا كل الاحزان

ولقد بدأت الرحــلة يوماً مـن هـــذا التراب 
وسيكتـب على قبري فقـط أيمــن خـطــــاب

فمتى أخــلــع مــن جـســــــدي آلامــــــي
وألبـســــه بـــــــــــــــُردة أحـــــــلامــــي


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا   أوشا ..   :xmas 7: 
ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. :f:

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

الف مبروك اختنا الكريمة فوز موضوعك بالاوسكار

تحياتى و تقديرى  :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

*الف مبروك يا اوشا على الاوسكار

يا رب دايما من تميز لتميز

*

----------


## osha

بدون ألقاب أيمن خطاب
شكرا على تهنئتك وعلى الكارت اللطيف 
ولكن انا مش فاهمة النص المكتوب تحت الصورة وايه علاقته بالتهنئة خاصة انه يبدو حزين ومكتئب وغارق في السوداوية على عكس التهنئة يعني
عامة كل سنة وحضرتك طيب بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد وكل سنة وحضرتك اقرب إلى الله 


سوما 
أهلا بيك وشكرا على التهئنة الجميلة وعلى كلامك الرقيق وكل سنة وانت طيبة وأقرب إلى الله ان شاء الله 

أخي العزيز ليدر
يابختي يابختي 
حضرتك شاركت 3 مرات في موضوعات ليا في اسبوع واحد
الف شكر لمرورك الجميل وتهنئتك دي عندي كبيرة اوي 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب والاسرة كلها ان شاء الله 

دكتور عصام شخصيا هنا 
يامرحبا يامرحبا 
وجاي مهنأ ومبارك - مبارك بكسر الراء عشان نبقى في السليم :: 
شكرا ليك ويارب نجيلك في الافراح وكل سنة وحضرتك وامة المسلمين جميعا بخير

----------

